

Ask PG: Please stop blocking Tor - fromtor

When I connect trough Tor to Hacker News, depending on the exit node, I get a "502 error, server dropped connection".<p>Please don't block Tor nodes.
======
d0ne
Is it possible you could be receiving the dropped connection for reasons other
than a blacklist of Tor nodes for HN?

------
tshtf
I've observed the same issue. Some exit nodes work, but I get the 502 errors
frequently.

